
UCF Cheating Scandal -- 200 out of 600 students - jeeringmole
http://knightnews.com/2010/11/good-morning-america-gma-ucf-cheating-scandal-national-news-quinn/
======
jeeringmole
Don't miss this gem:

UCF student Konstantin Ravvin told ABC News he thought UCF’s so-called
cheating scandal had been blown out of proportion.

“This is college, everyone cheats. Everyone cheats in life in general,” Ravvin
told ABC News. “I just think you’d be hard pressed to find anyone in this
testing lab who hasn’t cheated on an exam. They’re making a witch hunt out of
absolutely nothing, as if they want to teach us some sort of moral lesson.”

------
Jabbles
What kind of professor doesn't set their own questions? What kind of
university buys sample papers off the internet?

(Ofc, the students are in the wrong as well.)

